# Where'd my OBD-II go??



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

My OBD-II port doesn't work anymore and this is all i can think of that I've done between when it worked and now.
A week and a half ago i switched out my non-tach instrument cluster for a tach cluster. got everything working correctly--all lights correspond to everything they're supposed to, tach works, etc.

*Now* when i hook up my OBD-II scanner to the port under the steering wheel i get *NOTHING*. Absolutely nothing. It worked before i did the cluster swap, and now i get no input at all to my scanner.
According to my memory, none of the 4 wires in the OBD-II harness were the same color pattern as any in the cluster harnesses, i don't really even know which ones i would check in the cluster.

is this a direct cause-effect relationship here? 

Any ideas would be _greatly_ appreciated. 

I need my scanner to go through this ridiculous procedure to pass my readiness tests so i can pass emissions this next month. otherwise i won't be able to register my car. i gotta get this figured out.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I would disconnect the wiring harness from the cluster just to see if it is indeed affecting the OBD port.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

i changed my cluster out and the OBDII worked for at least three yrs without a problem.
Good suggestion to unplug the cluster !!!
maybe it went to OBDII heaven ?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

so what state do you live in ?
if its not the cluster see if you can borrow an ECU to try?
is the port damaged? 
try another scanner ?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

A couple other things to look for: 

check fuses, could have blown something with connecting the new cluster.

check PIN 16 on OBD port for power and while at it make sure all other pinouts (ground and whatever else wires are on the OBD connector) are properly connected - could have pulled something loose also


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

IanH said:


> so what state do you live in ?
> if its not the cluster see if you can borrow an ECU to try?
> is the port damaged?
> try another scanner ?


I live in UT. 
not likely i'd be able to borrow an ECU. I don't have any friends with Sentras that I'd be able to try. everything else works fine, so i doubt it's ECU-related.
I've tried putting my scanner in any of my roommates' cars but they all have pre-96 cars (ODB-I) so i have to keep searching, or else remember to try one of autozone's the next time i go there.

I have yet to try looking through all the fuses. I just replaced my clutch last weekend and that was pretty much all i had time for. For anyone who has never replaced a clutch in a FWD car, it's a HECK of a job.


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

My OBDII port refused to work with a couple readers. The connector in my car is pretty poor.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

did you end up fixing that at all? or did you just leave it like that?

anyone know which ports on the ECU harness they connect to? heck i might tap into those and ghetto-rig my own new connector. That's a last resort, but i'd do it.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

xcountryflyer said:


> My OBDII port refused to work with a couple readers. The connector in my car is pretty poor.


did you end up fixing that at all? or did you just leave it like that?


anyone know which ports on the ECU harness they connect to? heck i might tap into those and ghetto-rig my own new connector. That's a last resort, but i'd do it.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Jdoggsc said:


> did you end up fixing that at all? or did you just leave it like that?
> 
> 
> anyone know which ports on the ECU harness they connect to? heck i might tap into those and ghetto-rig my own new connector. That's a last resort, but i'd do it.


Hey Jd, here is a link to the FSM, I think pg. 85 might have the info you're looking for:

http://www.******.com/FSM/Sentra/1997_Sentra/ec.pdf

Substitute ******* for "nico club" no space


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

great, thanks Faja. lucky, i didn't have to use that. I checked all the fuses and found a blown fuse for "electrical devices" (i think that's what it was called). It was a 7.5A fuse on the far bottom left. replaced it, and now i have OBD-II signal.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Jdoggsc said:


> great, thanks Faja. lucky, i didn't have to use that. I checked all the fuses and found a blown fuse for "electrical devices" (i think that's what it was called). It was a 7.5A fuse on the far bottom left. replaced it, and now i have OBD-II signal.


Nice, an easy fix!!!


----------

